# برنامج موسوعة كشف الاسلام الاصدار الثانى (ارجو التثبيت)



## ebnelmalek_2010 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح



اقدم لكم اليوم الاصدار الثانى من برنامج موسوعة كشف الاسلام وقد تم تصليح بعض الاخطاء الموجودة فى الاصدار الاول واضافة ابحاث جديدة , وايضا فية ردود على شبهات عديدة حول المسيحية,ويمكن ايضا تحميل الابحاث كأسطوانة (لاتحتاج لبرامج اضافية لتشغيلها)




واشكر منتدى وروم الحوار المتمدن وبالاخص الاستاذ صليب نور على هذة الابحاث الرائعة.



صورة من البرنامج (غير مضغوط وحجمة 42 ميجا فقط وانصح باستخدامة)












رابط البرنامج


http://www.4shared.com/file/M0S5BdBX/____.html






صورة من الاسطوانة (بعد فك الضغط تصبح حوالى 223 ميجا)










رابط الاسطوانة


http://www.4shared.com/file/KyKXoBPU/______.html




ارجوكم صلوا من اجلى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ليك

وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Alcrusader (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً عزيزي

ممكن اطلب أن توضع الإصدار الأول من هذا البرنامج؟


----------



## ebnelmalek_2010 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح


اشكرك استاذى Alcrusader عى الاهتمام 


صورة من الاصدار الاول







الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/sUL3DGCd/____.html


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لحضرتك ولكل من له تعب فى هذا العمل ..
ربنا يبارك وينمى .


----------



## holiness (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك و اشكر كل من له عمل في هذا البرنامج الرائع عزيزي ابن الملك .. 

فعلا برنامج رائع جدا .. 
عندي سؤال بخصوص البرنامج .. في الاصدار السابق بعد ما حملته على جهازي كانت تظهر لي الحروف عبارة عن علامات الاستفهام ما المشكلة ؟؟ 
مع العلم اعدادات اللغة كلها تمام 

و ننتظر منكم برنامج لتنزيل النصوص الكتابية و النصوص القرانية على البالتوك الخاصة بالغرف المسيحية .. 

وتحياتي اللك


----------



## alfanoble (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ebnelmalek_2010 (2 يناير 2012)

سلام المسيح

لمن لا يستطيع التحميل من 4shared يمكنة التحميل من

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GZ5V6EV0

او

http://www.mediafire.com/?i4aqc38vga0j1ih


----------



## مينا إيليا (2 يناير 2012)

شكراً علي هذا المجهود وربنا يعوض من له تعب في هذا العمل


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (2 يناير 2012)

*مشكور جدا ع البرنامج

جارى التحميل 


*​


----------



## عماد شحاته (12 يناير 2012)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ebnelmalek_2010 (12 يناير 2012)

سلام المسيح 

الرابط شغال استاذى عماد وهذة روابط اخرى يمكنك التحميل منها


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GZ5V6EV0

او

http://www.mediafire.com/?i4aqc38vga0j1ih



وهذا برنامج قوى ايضا فى الاسلاميات سيفدك كثيرا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151010


----------



## مينا إيليا (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااا علي البرنامج وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

